# Callsign RQ



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Anyone kindly supply me with the callsign of Niarchos "World Sky" pse?


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Malcolm, what year is this? She is not listed in the ITU lists of 1955 and 1963, nor in the Lloyds Register of 1974, which are the references I have here.
Regards
Tony


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

which one?


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Tony and AD thanks your replies.. Tony am penning an epistle for QSO which includes World Sky/EL??. She was built in 1953 and sadly ended a ctl in 1960. Anything under Saxon Sky?


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

She is not there either Malcolm. I am surprised either of them are not in my 1955 list as that was the period she was trading.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Tony and agree a tad bizarre. She moved from Saxonsky (I think one word) to World Sky in 1956.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

World Sky/Saxonsky details (but no call-signs) - http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?210523

Dennis.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks exsailor.. 
World Sky on a voyage from Port Sudan to Mina al Ahmadi ran aground August 1960 on one of the (uninhabited) Khuriya Muriya islands of the coast of Oman. The story I heard the Radio Officer a young Glaswegian was on the boat deck at the time of impact and was thrown overboard and lost. Greek crew members swam ashore reaching the main island or the Omani coast and raised the alarm though I do believe some were taken by sharks.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

From Lloyds Register 1958/59
_World Sky_ ex _Saxon Sky_ 56. 
Completed 1953. Kockums M/V A/B
Call sign ELJD
Bob


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Many thanks Shipbuilder...


----------



## Robert Wheeler (Feb 17, 2009)

Can anyone put the ship's names to 5B2496 and SYST please. Both from around '74 to '76 time.


----------

